# with or without carbon bonnet



## old-skool-ford (Aug 14, 2007)

[/IMG]

thinking of changing the bonnet to a standard 1, 
yes or no..


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

What about painting the carbon to match?


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

standard and then space it up at the back for ventilation


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*bonnet*

thats my next job,im getting my carbon bonnet painted to match rest of the car.


----------



## Scott T (Aug 26, 2009)

I wonder if you can paint it same as car but a little thinner so you can see the carbon weave through it? I thought about doing that on my mk2 escort, my gtr's bonnet is light enough standard I think.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah Id say paint the bonnet but when you come to sell it you may loose money?? Other wise just go standard dude, IMHO carbon bonnets on dark cars looks pants, takes away the class from the car? But hey each to their own....


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

If you are painting it then why not keep the carbon one. Otherwise a stock item would be my choice.

Unless the bonnet is dry carbon I'd be surprised if it was any lighter than the ali but the vent might be useful. Either way it's more of a styling issue than performance I suspect so really it's down to your taste.


----------



## old-skool-ford (Aug 14, 2007)

*reason for possibly changing..*

when your doing some speed (never above 70) lol.. it does make you feel a bit uneasy seeing it moving about , which it does quite a lot.
it does have bonnet pins though so i cant see it coming up.
ive had a bonnet come up years ago on an old sri cavalier,
filled my pants that night !!


----------



## Scott T (Aug 26, 2009)

You should check out a recent thread here called finally out of the paint shop, his painted cf bonnet looks sharp as painted.


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

I know Mine's make a full carbon bonnet to look like the standard R32 GT-R bonnet.


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

I think the only colour that goes with a carbon bonnet is white...
well I would say that:chuckle:


----------



## JDMAutoLink (Aug 8, 2011)

When I had a black car, I have an unpainted cf hood. Not too glaring, does not attract unwanted attention, and risk looking like a ricer.

Now that I have a white R34, never had the urge for a unpainted cf hood. I like the 'clean look'.


----------

